# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Los embalses asturianos en la peor situación en una década

## JMTrigos

Siguiendo la tónica general del país también hay sequía hasta en la España húmeda.
http://www.elcomercio.es/asturias/em...3701-ntvo.html
Saludos


> La falta de agua en Asturias es cada vez más evidente. La zona suroccidental de la región es la que presenta un déficit más importante, lo que dificulta la labor de ganaderos y agricultores, que necesitan comprar forrajes para el ganado debido a la escasez de hierba en las praderas y ven cómo menguan sus producciones hortícolas. Esta situación de escasas precipitaciones que viene sufriendo el Principado desde hace tiempo se hace cada vez más patente en las reservas de agua. El último dato ofrecido por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Cantábrico indica que de los 484 hectómetros cúbicos de capacidad total de los embalses asturianos, solo hay almacenados 296, es decir, se encuentran al 61,1%. Pero lo malo es que ese dato es el peor de los últimos diez años. A estas alturas del año pasado Asturias tenía una reserva de 341 hectómetros cúbicos o, lo que es lo mismo, el 70,4% de la capacidad total. La media de los últimos diez años era un poco más baja, con 320 hectómetros cúbicos de agua embalsada, que suponía el 66,2%.
> Las perspectivas de que la situación mejore no son muy halagüeñas. El pasado 1 de octubre comenzó el año hidrológico. Es este un mes bastante lluvioso en Asturias. Por ejemplo, lo normal es que en Oviedo se recojan 98 litros por metro cuadrado, o que en el aeropuerto de Asturias se alcancen los 116, según las estadísticas de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet). Pero, ¿cuál es la realidad actual? La tendencia hace pensar que será difícil llegar a esos guarismos. El 'Balance hídrico nacional' elaborado por la Aemet y correspondiente a los diez primeros días de octubre es claro: en Oviedo cayeron 6,4 litros por metro cuadrado, mientras que en el aeropuerto de Asturias se alcanzaron los siete litros. Además, en la estación de la Aemet en El Musel (Gijón) se recogieron tan solo 5,2. Es decir, hace falta que hasta finales de mes caigan sobre Asturias unos 90 litros por metro cuadrado para considerar que el año hidrológico comienza con unos valores normales. Si a lo largo de todo un año lo habitual es que en la capital del Principado se recojan 960 litros por metro cuadrado, en lo que llevamos de 2017 solo se ha llegado a 590.
> Lo malo es que no se prevén lluvias inmediatas sobre la región; más bien al contrario, con un fin de semana soleado y temperaturas que pueden alcanzar los 30 grados , por ejemplo, en Cangas del Narcea. Pero hay algo de esperanza. Está previsto que el próximo domingo pase cerca de las costas gallegas el huracán 'Ofelia', que se dirige hacia Irlanda. En Asturias no dejará más que fuertes vientos, que podrían alcanzar los 80 kilómetros por hora. Pero su paso dejará vía libre para la llegada de una borrasca que afectaría a toda la zona Oeste de la Península Ibérica, con precipitaciones destacables en Asturias a partir de la tarde del lunes y durante todo el martes. Los mapas indican que las principales lluvias se registrarán en la zona suroccidental, precisamente la más necesitada de la región.
> Si la situación que se registra en Asturias es mala, la del conjunto del país es, en muchos casos, alarmante. La Aemet informó ayer de que en los primeros diez días del año hidrológico solo se acumuló el 3% de las lluvias normales para este periodo, que es el resultado de la media del periodo de referencia entre 1981 y 2010. La media de lluvia recogida en el país no llega al litro por metro cuadrado, cuando el valor normal estaría en 22. El litoral cantábrico fue de las pocas zonas del país que se vieron beneficiadas por las lluvias, aunque fue en Alicante donde más llovió en lo que va de mes.

----------

